# PSA: San Tomas Aquino Creek Trail Temporary Detour starting 4/15



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

Heads up to all those taking STACT regularly. Starting 4/15, the section between Agnew Rd and Tasman Rd will be closed until the Stadium opens, so that's about 1-year.

Source: City of Santa Clara : News : San Tomas Aquino Creek Trail Temporary Detour


----------

